# Made my first swirled 3 color soap!



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, I made my first 3 color soap, so inspired by the soap swap this fall. Now, I need to name this creation; the ivory is unscented, the mint green is a combination of lemongrass, patchouli, white tea & ginger, and jasmine. The violet is scented with Lillian's lavender & violets. Of course, this is a goat milk soap and it also has shea butter. Do you think the soap is over-worked artistically? The scent is wonderful! Thanks so much. Jennifer


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

:handclap NICE LOOKING SOAP


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it is beautiful. You sould look at some of the soap pictures on the dish, or the soapmaking forum. There are some wild and crazy swirls out there. I think you soap is just lovely.

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It looks great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Very pretty soap...


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Glad you all like the soap, but how about a name! I am thinking of something with "Mist " in it. I can't just call it "Swirled Soap". I've got quite a few bars. Put on those thinking caps! Please............ (that's a pleading please.)  Jennifer 

I make a Lavender & Lemon chevre, what about "Lavender Lemon Mist"?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Very pretty! It reminds me of a wisteria vine, but the fragrance is definitely not wisteria-like I guess.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I need to sniff to name. :LOL The fragrance sounds nice. Garden Mist or Morning Mist maybe.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I like Morning Mist, Kathy. So that is what I named it. I have an Artfire shop now and that is where it is listed along with another new two color/two scent soap I named Mountain Aire. Jennifer

The link: http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&seller_id=61403


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oooh, your shop is full of pretty soaps! I like your New Moon.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats on the pretty swirled soaps and the new Artfire shop!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

And now my shop has CHEESE too! I might as well get all my products out there. Thank you, Heather for the suggestion of Artfire, if I hadn't come across your shop, I would not have one of my own. Yours is really nice. Mine still needs tweaking.  Jennifer


----------

